# Hi everyone



## Hellan (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm new to keeping/breeding fancy mice so i was reading up on a few forums, then your sticky on feeder breeders caught my eye and i thought uh oh i had best be off.....then i read it and joined up !!!
I am going to be a feeder breeder for my snakes , but the mouse colony i have are still pets, very much loved and cared for already and im here to hopefully learn from you guys, and make a few new friends along the way.

so thats me basically (sorry for waffling i never know quite what to put in intro threads)

H


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Hellan and welcome  What sort of snakes do you keep? Would love to see some pictures


----------



## Hellan (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome

i breed cornsnakes so i have quite a few (30 odd plus babies at the last count) and i also have 3 royal (ball) pythons, i will sort some piccies out and post them up.


----------



## Alan_Calderwood (Jul 17, 2009)

hi hellen welcome to the forum used to bee a feeder breeder to but got the bug of fancy mice and now im trying to get some mince again for showing

what morphs you got i used to keep morph Pituophis (bulls pines and gophers) and few morph pythons as well)

hope you enjoy the site 
Alan


----------



## Hellan (Aug 22, 2009)

hi alan, thanks for the welcome, i have normal royal morphs ( tho one looks like a "high yellow?") cornsnake wise i have everything from normal normals multi het normals, thru amels anerys and snows, to pewters, charcoals, bloodreds,golddust and lavenders (with a good few stripes and motleys thrown in) i have just got some cinder based ones to start my next breeding project


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Hellan, Welcome to our forum


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Hellan (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes, really nice friendly forum you guys have here


----------

